# Atkinsons discount code



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

About to order some Kinini AA and some Prototype as recommended by @Mrboots2u and wondered if anyone had a discount code?

I see there was one in November but the insta link isn't working...

Thanks guys


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

they are doing free delivery off orders over £50 , they do occasionally offer 10% off if you sign up to their news letter via the website.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

10% off if you sign up to your newsletter is still on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/atkinsons.coffee/

https://www.instagram.com/coffeehopper/


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Received my order from Atkinsons today, massively disappointed to see the Kinini was roasted on the 1st March and the Prototype & Archetype were both roasted on the 21st Feb, 2 weeks ago!!

Sent then an email to voice my disappointment and ask if this is standard practice.

I noticed that a couple of other people had had similar issues with Atkinsons, think maybe @MildredM but might be remembering wrong..!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Received my order from Atkinsons today, massively disappointed to see the Kinini was roasted on the 1st March and the Prototype & Archetype were both roasted on the 21st Feb, 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> Sent then an email to voice my disappointment and ask if this is standard practice.
> 
> I noticed that a couple of other people had had similar issues with Atkinsons, think maybe @MildredM but might be remembering wrong..!


Yes, it was me! I was disappointed too. They apologised, sent another bag out, it was also 2 weeks post roast, I emailed again, they said they use a roaster that preserves the bean structure and they would be good up to 8 weeks.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Yes, it was me! I was disappointed too. They apologised, sent another bag out, it was also 2 weeks post roast, I emailed again, they said they use a roaster that preserves the bean structure and they would be good up to 8 weeks.


hmmmmmmm

Thanks @MildredM it's a shame but there you are, at least there are lots of good roasters to choose from!

I opened some Sweetshop this morning and OMD it's soooo delicious!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried the coffee?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you tried the coffee?


Not yet, only arrived an hour ago and I've been dialling in some Sweetshop so I'm already 3 double espressos deep









Appreciate that taste is king but I'm gutted because I order in advance to let the beans degas and I wanted to start the Prototype at the start of next week by which time it'll be 3 weeks past roast, it may well be fine but in the few months I've been ordering coffee online (tiny amount of time I know) I've never had beans that weren't roasted post my order so I just assumed that was the standard, on top of that nearly all information I've seen says rest a week, drink within the next couple at most, ideally within a week.

It's my own fault as it doesn't mention roast days or dates on their website, just assumed they'd roast post order, and we all know what assuming makes...









The Kinini is for pourover so I'll dig into that this afternoon (can't wait, it's really the one I made the order for..!) and the archetype is for my little bro and he'll be fine with it (!) so it's really just the Prototype that I'm gutted about.

I do think it's good for people to know that if they order here the beans could be a couple of weeks past roast, doesn't mean they'll be bad but it's information I would have found helpful.

I'll let you know how they are


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In the reply to my initial query in roast date I was told they roast every day and have a much quicker turnaround than this [2 weeks] and that it was human error and they were happy to send a replacement bag of beans.

I am perfectly happy to drink 3 week old beans but agree with Jon_Foster regarding planning and expectations. Having said that I really didn't feel the 2 week old bag, opened a week later, was particularly memorable even though from the tasting notes I was looking forward to it. Of course, this could be just me and not getting the best from it.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just received an email from Atkinsons apologising & saying they've sent out a bag each of Prototype & Archetype. I've told them just the Prototype would be fine...

Happy that they got back to me


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you tried the coffee?


Just had some of the Kinini AA, got some lemon but it was more a type of lemon acidity/mouthfeel than a lemony flavour, didn't get any cola on this one but don't worry I'll go again!!









Followed my usual @MWJB recipe, 14.5 in 240 out, 30 into bloom for 30 secs, then 35 every 20 secs, dry bed was at 3.20.

How are you taking yours @Mrboots2u ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Just had some of the Kinini AA, got some lemon but it was more a type of lemon acidity/mouthfeel than a lemony flavour, didn't get any cola on this one but don't worry I'll go again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same pour regime in a v60 with a feldgrind. I dose a little less and use a little less water , this should not make a difference .

I cant remember times but i think mine my be relatively a little longer to dry bed . I tend to work my adjustments via grind.

If it counts for much i tend to use water just off the boil and give the initial bloom a good mini whisk .


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Same pour regime in a v60 with a feldgrind. I dose a little less and use a little less water , this should not make a difference .
> 
> I cant remember times but i think mine my be relatively a little longer to dry bed . I tend to work my adjustments via grind.


Thank you!

V60 here as well but Wilfa grinder, I'll tighten the grind a little on the next one to slow it down a little and see if we can get a bit of coke out of it...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just received a replacement bag of Prototype (I told them not to worry about replacing the Archetype) and a complimentary sample bag of Gathaithi.

So while I was disappointed with the older than expected roast dates, their response has been excellent, so props to them for that.

They said realistically beans were good for a month after roast, and that they roast with a Loring "which uses more convection than conduction and radiation and thus preserves the cell structure which keeps the coffee tasting fresh for longer".

I also asked if it's worth mentioning wanting the latest roast when ordering and they said absolutely yes.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

damn

wish i saw this before.

just bought 2 bags of archtype

rather get fresh roasted at these prices


----------

